# how to change text msg color



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey was just wondering if there was an easy way to change the text message bubble color or if someone could explain the regular way in like a step by step please and thank you. also if a mod sees this can they add a question mark to my thread i forgot to add one and idk how to edit it thanks dont want people to get wrong impression that im trying to explain how to change it when i need to know how


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

If you're talking about the default text messaging app that comes with the phone, there is no quick and easy way. You can try using Go SMS Pro and you can completely customize the appearance (colors and even styles) of the messages within the app itself.


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 3, 2011)

I would suggest using Handcent SMS


----------



## spinnakernut (Jun 24, 2011)

I suggest Handcent also. It can be customized to no end.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki Forums


----------

